# Can I run E-Z Command on Atlas track?



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

Can I use DCC and all DCC engines on and atlas track?


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

DCC does not care what track is used. It does matter how it is wired.


----------

